# What papers and forms do I bring to BMQ?



## kolkim (14 Jan 2014)

Hey sorry I'm sure this has been asked but whenever I search I only get "What to bring to BMQ" with only items and I wanted to be 100% sure what papers to bring.

So the booklet I got during my swear in, with the security clearance form filled out. Are there any other papers or forms I should bring?


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jan 2014)

Wow! Google is amazing!

http://www.cflrs.dnd.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp#5

 :


----------



## The_Falcon (15 Jan 2014)

What PMedMoe said, also anything you required SHOULD have been given to you at your swearing in.  If you need clarification of what to bring, you should be contacting the recruiting centre.


----------

